# Witch Hazel safe?



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if witch hazel branches are safe to use with reptiles?

Thanks.


----------



## Vinss (Mar 9, 2010)

Just like that Red, I couldn’t tell if there is an actual toxicity to the witch hazel, but unless your reptile is going to be chewing on it (it could happen, especially if you’re planning on using them with some sort of tortoise), then any sort of wood is usually safe as long as it cannot cause any physical damage (pointy branches). I would obviously consider baking the branch in the oven for about fifteen minutes using caution not to ignite a fire in your kitchen or soak the branch for at least 24 hours in bleach in the tub if it is too large to be baked (make sure to rinse and let dry after the bleaching).


----------

